# Forum Other Languages All other languages Japanese  Japanese Music

## Ty

Any suggestions for Japanese bands to listen to ?

----------


## kt_81

What kind of music do you prefer?

----------


## Ty

I like most things.  Not rap really. 
Is there a site with most popular bands in Japan or something, I am trying to find one but they're in Japanese and I have only started to study Japanese so I have no idea what they say.

----------


## ST

в www музыки очень  мало, качай из п2п, там куча. Ищи по исполнителям... 
JPOP: Hamasaki Ayumi, KOTOKO, Hitomi, Maaya Sakamoto и тп. 
JROCK: Asian Kung-Fu Generation, Dir En Grey, The Pillows, MUCC, X-Japan, Onmyouza 
SKA/PUNK: Sobut, Yum Yum Orange, Maximum the Hormone 
Visual Key: Malice Mizer и т.п. 
Есть еще энка (типа нашей Пугачевы),ОСТ-ы к аниме (самого разного жанра), рэп и т.п. 
Классификация по жанрам тут "от балды"... но это все действительно популярные группы и исполнители.

----------


## AmyMariovna

JPOP: You cant go wrong with Utada Hikaru. She is one of the best Japanese artists out there today & her voice is amazing! http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Utada_Hikaru

----------


## strawberryfynch

my FAVORITE japanese band is Antic Cafe, they're a j-rock group that are totally awesome! Their best song(in my opinion) is Merrymaking. Another good one is Utada Hikaru...   ::

----------


## sps

> Another good one is Utada Hikaru...

 Мне тоже нравится она..!
And I would prefer Asian Kung-fu Generation, move, and much more...

----------


## Dreams

Most of the Japanese music I like is pop/dance... Ayumi Hamasaki is definitely a great pick. My favorite, though, is a group of bands known as Hello! Project. It's a umbrella name for groups like Morning Musume, Pucchi Moni, Mini Moni, Berryz Kobou, Maki Gotou, etc.

----------


## Haibane-Kira

hm....it's strange that nobody say "Camui Gackt" , realy strange =) 
эм, мой первый пост, всем привет  :"":

----------


## delog

Have anybody ever listened Akira Yamaoka? His most well-known work is soundtrack for video game Silent Hill. To listen this tracks without fail: "Waiting for you", "I want love", "Your rain", "Theme of Laura" and "Promise". 
Кто-нибудь слушает Акиру Ямаоку? Его наиболее известная работа - саундтрек для видео-игры "Тихий Холм". Обязательно послушайте эти треки: "Жду тебя", "Хочу любви", "Твой дождь", "Тема Лауры" и "Обещание".

----------


## ST

Да, Ямаока жжот. Хотя в четвертом SH мне саундтрек не особо понравился. Самый лучший все же во втором был. Promise at Youtube 
Кстати, можно ведь слушать японскую музыку на онлайн радиостанциях, коих сотни в интернете. Если кому интересно, могу дать ссылок. 
ЗЫ: Кстати а зачем переводить название (Тихий Холм?). Это ведь типа город, а названия не переводят, ね？

----------


## delog

> ЗЫ: Кстати а зачем переводить название (Тихий Холм?). Это ведь типа город, а названия не переводят, ね？

 Carry away, used  ::  
Увлекся, бывает  ::

----------

